# Honey's and Hen's



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> Just got a pic of 4 beautiful hens in kazoo county. Im with ya zig i never picled one last year and i normally put up 10 15lbs worth for the year. Ive been out for a very very long time and need a hen fix. Ate like a lb of trumpets and chicken the other day mixed with spinach and cous cous. Very good


Well, I'm in SW Michigan, so maybe there's hope! I'll be out all day Saturday. I just hope the warm weather we've had doesn't mean that I'll be a few days late....


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

So far this year has been worse for hens than last year. Maybe I'm just not looking as hard but they aren't difficult to spot....


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll do a report tomorrow evening after work for the GR / Kent county area, unless work gets in the way...almost have to be something up by now, even if it is just a sprout!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> Just got a pic of 4 beautiful hens in kazoo county....


I hope that bodes well for Kent County! I have 4 spots to check tomorrow night but am going to Detroit Saturday so may not make to all of them. It has to be make or break time soon....

GOOD LUCK OUT THERE!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Checked my best stuff today nada not good


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, I’m off to the races!


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

jschlenke said:


> View attachment 331666
> Well, I’m off to the races!


Looks like I need to get out looking. Didn’t pick a single one last year. Time to get back on that horse.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Most were sprouts. Picked 9 pounds of babies- so tender and perfect, but I generally like to let them grow a bit more. Sunday is going to be rad.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

jschlenke said:


> Most were sprouts. Picked 9 pounds of babies- so tender and perfect, but I generally like to let them grow a bit more. Sunday is going to be rad.


Nice! Can I ask what part of the state you're in? I'm hoping you say southwest......


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry Zig! I’m in Jackson County but lived and learned to forage in Washtenaw. Most of my best spots (like the pic above) are still within 25 minutes of Ann Arbor. I’m adding good territory as I explore the Waterloo rec area, and I really dig the Pittsford game area- great hiking, but shrooming is tough there because very limited trail access compared to area. Lots of potential, but we’re in this weird central zone that really suffers during drought years.


----------



## dstanek (Jan 11, 2011)

Jackpot in Decatur Mi. They are out. Go get you some!!! Found on base of black oak trees.


----------



## dstanek (Jan 11, 2011)

Didn’t find any honeys though. I like them as much if not more than the hens.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Some growth since last weekend. Skeeters are on the Blitz still despite the wind!
At least the season wont be a total blow, this is only one of my spots and some trees were not yet playing along. The WX is better now and I hope the rains hold off as some fresh ones hatch so they are not so dirty when the time comes to harvest them. Two here hold lots of promise.

Good luck y'all!

Spent chickens, not a good photo but a few days ago before the rain they'd have been better









This was probably better a few days ago too.









Got my eye on this one now...









...this one too!









This lonely old honey was late to the flush I guess, no others in this woods.


----------



## dstanek (Jan 11, 2011)

Hens just came out in Southwest mi. It’s a great year to find just like always. Go get you some. They are their if you look. I can’t find blah blah blah.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well my trees popped in kazoo ct. In a big way. Found 9 on my best tree only picled one they were all pretty small. Checked one other tree that has 4 starting.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

:sad:

Someone took those little ones and a couple more at another spot! Now I gotta work for em.....


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

One of mine almost doubled over night rest remain the same. 2 to get processed tonight and helpfully a deer for my step son to go with them


----------



## tglow (Jun 4, 2009)

Did good for me.
Random honeys, my first hens and some chicks too.
Thumb area, sandy and oaks.
Most of chicks where getting buggy.
Dehydrated older hen and some parasols, then in foood processor, turned to powder to add to dishes.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Picked several yesterday. It's still extremely dry here. Almost nothing else to be found.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

dstanek said:


> View attachment 331779
> Jackpot in Decatur Mi. They are out. Go get you some!!! Found on base of black oak trees.


Looks like I should follow you around, lol.

Nah, I just need to get out and look.

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

L


celticcurl said:


> Picked several yesterday. It's still extremely dry here. Almost nothing else to be found.


That's how it is here...very very dry. But all of a suddem lotsss of hens.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Got out this weekend. Found a half dozen hens and a good amount of fresh aborted entoloma. I have to say, I've grown fond of those. My kids even like them. All in all not a bad day. Not the best, but I'll take it. Bone dry in those woods though....


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

jschlenke said:


> Sorry Zig! I’m in Jackson County but lived and learned to forage in Washtenaw. Most of my best spots (like the pic above) are still within 25 minutes of Ann Arbor. I’m adding good territory as I explore the Waterloo rec area, and I really dig the Pittsford game area- great hiking, but shrooming is tough there because very limited trail access compared to area. Lots of potential, but we’re in this weird central zone that really suffers during drought years.


I also hunt Pittsford, so much room and easy to get lost if your not familiar with it.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Zig are those growing right on the stump? I just ate my body weight in sauteed hen with onions and a cream sauce pasta. Kinda mad i didnt pick the rest today as its raining now and will dirty them up. O well. Im just happy im eating hens


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Got out this afternoon and found some hens. I didn’t take a count but I probably picked 8-10 of them across multiple locations. Actually left several behind as well due to age/dirtiness. Unfortunately even the fresher ones were muddy as all heck. Picked some very fresh, clean sulfur shelf chickens in an interesting spot and left behind an old white pored chicken. Found dozens of giant puffballs but none were fresh. Really wanna try them but I might’ve missed my window again. Surprised not to see any chanterelles. Only saw a couple honeys. Happy to be eating fresh hens again though. It’s been a while!


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Fighting the urge not to post this but it’s just too cool not to share. The pics obviously give away the location to anyone who’s seen the carving before. If you know the location, you’ve got a free chicken spot I guess! Just please don’t say where it is lol.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> Zig are those growing right on the stump? I just ate my body weight in sauteed hen with onions and a cream sauce pasta. Kinda mad i didnt pick the rest today as its raining now and will dirty them up. O well. Im just happy im eating hens


Yes, right on the stump. I've found them like this a few times before. It makes cutting them a little more tricky if you want to harvest them whole. Not that it really matters if you pick them whole, it just seems more satisfying to me for some stupid reason.  Not sure why some of them grow like this. It isn't very common for me. It was drier than heck in there, and those really old rotting stumps retain the water, so maybe that has something to do with it. Also, those three were some of the whitest, most delicate hens I've ever found, and super clean. The few others I found nearby were not growing directly on the stumps, and were your more typical grey and not nearly as delicate. Odd.....


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

That's to cool zig, the other day when i looked..thought you just plopped them down on that stump for a pic, zoomed in and can see now.. too cool. 

Awesome finds everyone, The Hens look GREAT, im trying to refrain from taking a road trip to flushing, mi...to busy anyhow..winter coming fast..gotta make some money. 

Keep the reports coming. 
Enjoy.. its a beautiful time of the year.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome pics Josh
Just curious..if Morels grew on stumps would you have posted those cool pics on the net ? Just teason ya a little, I know i wouldnt have, but i havnt accumulated a bunch of good morel spots yet either great pics.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I had to go and raid my hen house before someone else beats me to them. Well, some did
beat me to some of them,but they did not get all of them. Two days ago (9-24) i took pictures of at least 24 small hens. I only covered about 3/4 of the area where hens grow in abundance and filled 4 shopping bag's. By the time i got back to my truck i was dragging a$$. Had enough 
for today.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

jeffm said:


> if Morels grew on stumps would you have posted those cool pics on the net ?


No. Lol


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

I’ve noticed too that when the hens grow on wood they are much less dirty. Keeps them away from all that nasty backsplash.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

MrJosePetes said:


> I’ve noticed too that when the hens grow on wood they are much less dirty. Keeps them away from all that nasty backsplash.


I have sever spot's with a downed trees with the root ball is about 4 ' high. No fun eating Sand.
I wont even cut them anymore. Just take a picture or two.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

Mr. Petes, I wonder if the shellack on that carving gets into the chickens? Amazing pics though!


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

CWlake said:


> Mr. Petes, I wonder if the shellack on that carving gets into the chickens? Amazing pics though!


Yeah that’s why I didn’t take any from that part. I did pick some of the fresh and clean pieces off of the bottom 8” or so of the stump that doesn’t have anything on it (just plain untreated wood). I had that same thought. It’s a shame too because that stuff up top looked fresh and clean but I didn’t mess with it.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey WB, your spot isn’t near a hospital by any chance? I went to my spot today and nearly everything was gone! That would be a funny coincidence. It seems that this other picker and I play cat and mouse at that spot every year lol. Had a great day, 18 pounds of really fantastic quality hens. Saw mature buggy blewits, some new chickens of both main types, and lots of little fragile mushrooms of many species.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

No,not near a hospital. I don't think we hunt shrooms in the same county.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

I checked on another area today, further north than where I was yesterday. Very dry (was a ton of moisture yesterday). Did find two hens just starting. One was by far the smallest hen I’ve ever seen. Cool pic worth sharing


----------



## GodBlessSportsman (Jan 25, 2013)

Pics of the last few days.....Close to 20lbs of hens and a small flush of honeys. The best flush of hens came from a large beech stump. Didn’t get pics of all the hens. Also a yellow pore chicken


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup getting them now in some other spots I didn't get picked from under. Got a couple to go back after, they seem to be still popping, got a few trees not giving up yet.

Great pictures guys!


----------

